# MCE Insurance



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Anyone used them?

I was well pleased with the quote £555.32 R34 GT-R Mods declared: Ecu,boost controller, wheels, exhaust etc Stage1 mods

£555 fully comp 10years NCB £325 excess garaged with cat1 & tracker:smokin: 

Plus the age 49 

Dave


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Great news matey. How about some pics to celebrate :thumbsup: Wish mine was that cheap


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Last ones taken are here:http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/78884-my-volks-rays-te37s-refurbished.html


Dave


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep just as I suspected........gorgess  I dont know how I missed that thred


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

I just renewed with MCE for the 2nd year, no complaints at all, at the time they were even a few quid cheaper than Flux and A-plan.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

ITSt said:


> I just renewed with MCE for the 2nd year, no complaints at all, at the time they were even a few quid cheaper than Flux and A-plan.


Ditto! No compliants so far


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Been with the from their early years. 

Had private, public and trade polices over the years and can remeember trying to insure my R32 GTR with them years ago. At the time they didn't know what it was and never insured one before, But got there in the end as I think I'm correct in saying my car was the first R32 GTR they did insure after a lot of haggling and explaining waht the car was all about.

Also no problem with them, But waiting times on the phone can sometimes be long, But I have the direct number to the brokers which is a massive help(No waiting).


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies:thumbsup: 

Think I will go with them 

Dave.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

just got me annual quote through from MCE and it's gone up by £1000??

last years mileage less that 2k
no convictions/ current or pending
no accidents
NCB 10years +

When I called they jsut said take it or leave it - strange way to do business so I guess I'll be leaving it!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i was with mce last year,personnly i think they are a typical tell you anything to get your business company,they kept ringing me up when it was time for my renewal and every time i talked to them they would contradict them selves .when i listed my mods the questions they ask where a little odd,when i talked about body mods they said they will just put it down as a body kit when i said well will you pay out for a nismo carbon fibre z tune bonnet,and wing to be painted and fitted,then i told them how much these will cost to replace i got a i dont think they will pay that much out ,my policy was agreed value,so i had a third party consult the underwriters and lets just say things just did,nt add up.so i went with another company which where more expensive but have a very good record,and do a true agreed value for the policy term.in my eyes something is just not right there a bike insurer mainly ,geting more into hyperformance car insurance ,just my thoughts yes they where the cheapist to insure a high value moded r34gtr,but they were to cheap by a long way WHY??????:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------

